# GioPipes by Giovanni



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey gents just wanted to let you guys see what I have been up to with my pipe making and maybe give you a chance to own one of my creations.. I dont have a proper website at the moment but if you follow this YouTube link Daftlilly1's channel - YouTube you can see what I have been making lately..
All my pipes are "One of a Kind" all hand made in Canada. I dont use a lathe for any of my pipes so there are no shape duplicates and this asssure's the one of a kind factor. I have been smoking pipes for about two years and love it so I decided to start making them.. I have been making pipes for about 8 months and really enjoy the art form..
Take a look at what I am doing and feel free to chime in or contact me with any questions regarding my work...

Thanks
Giovanni of GioPipes..


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Some pretty cool looking pipes. I would definitely recommend getting some sort of website or even a photo gallery setup so potential buyers can better view what you have made and have available for sale. Plenty of PAD sufferers around here.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

^ Seconded!

I'm also interested to know how/where you learned to make them


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Andrewdk said:


> Some pretty cool looking pipes. I would definitely recommend getting some sort of website or even a photo gallery setup so potential buyers can better view what you have made and have available for sale. Plenty of PAD sufferers around here.


Beautiful.


----------

